
Private Helm repo for Kubernetes cluster - tiwarinitish86
https://blog.minio.io/minio-as-helm-repository-for-your-kubernetes-cluster-9b2dcc771ee5
======
alrs
It's always worth pointing out with Minio: they optimized for disk usage (with
erasure encoding) and came up with an object store that tops out at 16 drives.

"Note that with distributed Minio you can play around with the number of nodes
and drives as long as the limits are adhered to. For example, you can have 2
nodes with 4 drives each, 4 nodes with 4 drives each, 8 nodes with 2 drives
each, and so on." [https://docs.minio.io/docs/distributed-minio-quickstart-
guid...](https://docs.minio.io/docs/distributed-minio-quickstart-guide)

Minio is the least scale-able of the open source object stores. Check out
Swift, Ceph, Manta, or Riak CS.

~~~
tiwarinitish86
Minio is deliberately designed in this manner for scale. It is in our
intention to make storage deployment to be simpler and scaling is achieved by
deploying many smaller instances.

So each minio cluster is a deployment unit which scales with your
orchestration software like kubernetes. In our view creating a gigantic
cluster with single namespace is scary, where single server can take down the
the entire data center.

With Minio's design the intention is to isolate such occurrences and safely
operate/upgrade clusters without disturbing a single namespace.

